# Assassin's Creed Film: Szenario während der spanischen Inquisition



## Matthias Dammes (8. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed Film: Szenario während der spanischen Inquisition* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed Film: Szenario während der spanischen Inquisition


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2014)

Die Zeit der spanischen Inquisition böte aber auch ein sehr gutes Setting für ein neues AC nach Unity. Aber sollte Faßbender nicht eigentlich Ezio spielen ?? Oder hab ich da was mißverstanden ?


----------



## Kaisan (8. September 2014)

Würde ein neues Setting begrüßen, die spanische Inquisition würde mir durchaus gut gefallen - vielleicht wird der Assassins Creed gar nicht mal so schlecht wie viele andere Videospiel-Verfilmungen. Doch, ich würde durchaus sagen, dass ich mich auf den Film freue.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. September 2014)

Anfangs hieß es doch noch dass es um Altair ginge... Bin jetzt etwas enttäuscht. [emoji53]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. September 2014)

Es gab imo noch nie konkrete offizielle Aussagen zum Setting des Films.
Auch das hier sind wieder nur Gerüchte, die nicht bestätigt sind.


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2014)

Ich dachte wie gesagt eher Ezio.


----------



## Gast20180705 (8. September 2014)

in diesem Sinne nachdem alle dachten es wird Ezio oder Altair:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7WJXHY2OXGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Kerusame (8. September 2014)

in erinnerung an viele andere videospielverfilmungen schlottern mir die beine. wird hier wieder ein großer spielemarkenname in den dreck gezogen? hoffentlich nicht.


----------

